# Windows 10 Fails to Boot (srttrail.txt)



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey guys having an issue with my PC failing to startup. Basically my system was updating to Feature update 1809  but restarted in the middle of the update and now it will no longer boot. And when I attempt a startup repair I get that startup repair could not fix issue and I get the error srttrail.txt. I can boot into safe mode still but that’s about it. Has anyone experienced this, if so how can I fix it as I do not want to do another fresh install after installing all my apps and data ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2018)

can you post the SRTtrail.txt or the stop code if it gives you one? the error is way to generic to work with what you've given us.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> can you post the SRTtrail.txt or the stop code if it gives you one? the error is way to generic to work with what you've given us.


Reading the srttrail.txt

Says root cause corrupt bootres.dll


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2018)

You can boot into safe mode though correct?


If so, can you open an admin command prompt and type



```
sfc /scannow
```

let it go through, give me the print out when its done.


Wait. thats part of the EFI partition. That wont work. What do you mean by safemode? Is your unit using secure boot?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> You can boot into safe mode though correct?
> 
> If so, can you open an admin command prompt and type
> 
> ...


It’s booted in safe mode now

I’ll try that


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2018)

Did the srttrail.txt give you more information? what was the actual output? did it tell you it was in a path? I need  the entire log.

were you upgrading to build 1803?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Did the srttrail.txt give you more information? what was the actual output? did it tell you it was in a path? I need  the entire log.
> 
> were you upgrading to build 1803?


Give me a moment trying to find a laptop to upload the file from

Yes It said it was in a path

No I was upgrading to build 1809 apparently. I didn’t even know it was updating.

Here's the srttrail file


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2018)

word. TY.

Do you have a phone to take pics with and upload here? or do you use skype or another messaging platform I could download to talk to you with? it will speed this up.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> word. TY.
> 
> Do you have a phone to take pics with and upload here? or do you use skype or another messaging platform I could download to talk to you with? it will speed this up.


Pm’d


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2018)

This was fixed.

To correct it I worked with @Durvelle27 to boot into recovery and find the issue.

Specifically the error log contained.


```
Boot critical file g:\boot\resources\custom\bootres.dll is corrupt.
```

The "Custom" folder does not exist is normal installs and I believe this is a hard coded fall back. Upon examining his drives volume structure the unit had dual 500mb MBR system partitions.

I believe it was un-allocated space initially that was used by windows during the build update.

To correct this we needed to delete both partitions using disk part.

Afterwards we needed to (in his case) copy over the BIOS/CSM (not UEFI) files to the primary partition. to do this you select the volume.

sel vol 0

Then you need to assign it a drive letter

assign

Then we can see what the drive letter is by re-listing.

list vol

Select the vol again for good measure. After we do that we need to format it.

format fs=fat32 quick label=System

Now we set it as active

active

now we were able to get the drive letter of the volume that was supposed to be his OS when we listed the volumes. So now we write all the boot files back

bcdboot F:\Windows /s C:

At this point we needed to rebuild his badly damaged MBR (you usually dont need to do this but the machine attempted to auto fix so many times things were not right in the BCD store.)

Bootrec /fixmbr

Bootrec /fixboot

Bootrec /scanos

Bootrec /rebuildbcd

Now that was done he was able to boot into the OS. At that point in diskmanagement he could extend the OS partition and reclaim the 500mb of space that was left over by the duplicate MBR partition.

Thats the abridged supposed to work this way edition.

I accidentally deleted all of his partitions and needed to use testdisk to re-create them. That was a whole story in itself.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> This was fixed.
> 
> To correct it I worked with @Durvelle27 to boot into recovery and find the issue.
> 
> ...


I want to give the biggest thanks to you bro as you went above and beyond to help me with this problem. You are simply awesome.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> This was fixed.
> 
> To correct it I worked with @Durvelle27 to boot into recovery and find the issue.
> 
> ...




If anything I would definitely report this bug to Microsoft to tell them that their patch is crap


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> If anything I would definitely report this bug to Microsoft to tell them that their patch is crap



I looked into it and it seems to specifically come from upgrades to and upgrades from 1803.

Thats why I asked him specifically  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-fails-to-boot-srttrail-txt.250864/post-3964581

Iv seen it before, iv fixed this a few times.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> I looked into it and it seems to specifically come from upgrades to and upgrades from 1803.
> 
> Thats why I asked him specifically  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-fails-to-boot-srttrail-txt.250864/post-3964581
> 
> Iv seen it before, iv fixed this a few times.



Last time i had to do some crazy cmd/dos was in W98SE for an optical drive and fat32 rescue.

Oh and then taking my monitor driver .inf and adding 64bit detection to it since it would only install on 32bit, now it installs on 64bit lol


----------



## fuzion (May 15, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> This was fixed.
> 
> To correct it I worked with @Durvelle27 to boot into recovery and find the issue.
> 
> ...


Hey, Solaris17. I am not very technical but I think I the same or similar problem to this and I don't know if I should use this solution. It happened when I was updating Windows and it says "Automatic Repair couldn't repair your PC". it also says:


```
Log file: D:\WINDOWS\System32\Logfiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt
```

I used cmd to look at my drives and noticed some issues. The drive I use is the C drive and the title of the C drive says "System Reserved C:". The other drives there are "Local Disk D:", "Local Disk E:", and "Boot X:". For some reason, my main drive was changed to the D drive. Should I use this solution? Thanks in advance.


----------

